

How many Twitter users can be mentioned in a single tweet? - hoffm

So glad you asked!<p>Legal characters for Twitter handles are case-insensitive alphanumerics (36) and underscore (1). So:<p>37 legal two-character names (e.g. &quot;@a&quot;) = 74 characters<p>7 three-character names (e.g. &quot;@aa&quot;) = 21 characters<p>43 spaces to join 44 handles = 43 characters<p>74 + 21 + 43 = 138<p>So, the answer is: 44!
======
azzese
#AnyCharacter space #Any Character and so on .... I don't understand your
solution #a #b #c .... 140/3(# + any character + space) = 46 one character
users in a tweet?

~~~
mcintyre1994
The op points out there are only 37 one character users though.

